# US Breeders that Ship to Canada?



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
I've decided that when I get another Betta, I'd like to try and get one from a breeder  Problem being there are like 0 Canadian breeders, or at least 0 that I can find ;-) So I wanted to find a US breeder, who ships to Canada! I am too paranoid to ship from Thailand... just how I feel  I'd rather ship from Canada or US! 

If you are a Canadian Breeder or US Breeder that ships to Canada, post your sites here or even just PM me some pictures of your stock! :-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

There are some Canadian breeders on Aquabid.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> There are some Canadian breeders on Aquabid.


Do you know their names on Aquabid?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

No, all you have to do is look for the Canadian flag, very easy.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

if you go to the advanced search there's an option to search by location.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Tisia said:


> if you go to the advanced search there's an option to search by location.


Haha! I didn't know you could do that! Thanks :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Theres www.canadianaquafarm.com, I got a couple of mine from there. He sometimes sells bettas on aquabid too, thats where I got my two boys from. He's really easy to deal with and really nice 

There's also CanadaBetta who's in Quebec so WAY closer to you than the aqua farm haha. I'm not sure if they have a website, but I know I'm on their facebook page and often posts bettas for sale on there  Some beauties for sure! Good luck!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canada-Betta/105730539478328


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Theres www.canadianaquafarm.com, I got a couple of mine from there. He sometimes sells bettas on aquabid too, thats where I got my two boys from. He's really easy to deal with and really nice
> 
> There's also CanadaBetta who's in Quebec so WAY closer to you than the aqua farm haha. I'm not sure if they have a website, but I know I'm on their facebook page and often posts bettas for sale on there  Some beauties for sure! Good luck!
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canada-Betta/105730539478328


Thank you so much! :-D There was barely anything on Aquabid for Canada :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

UGH sucks eh??? i've debated moving to US a few times, JUST for bettas xD My parents think I'm nuts.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> UGH sucks eh??? i've debated moving to US a few times, JUST for bettas xD My parents think I'm nuts.


Haha! Niiice. Too bad I like Canadian health care so much :evil: Ha! Definitely considering ordering a Betta from one of those breeders you showed me :-D

I really want a PK or a HMPK, all I can find near me are CT and VT. Couldn't believe I found my HM at a local pet store!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Is that the boy in your display pic? Hes beautiful!  I love blues <3 

I think canadian aqua farm has a few HMPKs right now, or a pair. i havent checked in a while but there was a nice yellow pair in there. If I had room for more, I would've grabbed them but my 25 gallon is currently being occupied by 216 month-and-a-half olds  lol


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Is that the boy in your display pic? Hes beautiful!  I love blues <3
> 
> I think canadian aqua farm has a few HMPKs right now, or a pair. i havent checked in a while but there was a nice yellow pair in there. If I had room for more, I would've grabbed them but my 25 gallon is currently being occupied by 216 month-and-a-half olds  lol


Thats him! Although he has a ripped tail and dorsal fin right now :-(

Holy! Thats a lot of babies... ship me one when their older and the weather is warmer ;-) Haha! What did you breed?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aww, did he tear it on something or is he a tail biter? If so, naughty boy!!

Lol definitely a lot of babies, the dad is a red/copper HM doubletail, and the mom is...something else haha, but she's pink and blue! I have no idea what tail type she is. I think she's a delta but I'm not totally sure. I dont think the babies will be breeding quality but they sure are adorable


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Aww, did he tear it on something or is he a tail biter? If so, naughty boy!!
> 
> Lol definitely a lot of babies, the dad is a red/copper HM doubletail, and the mom is...something else haha, but she's pink and blue! I have no idea what tail type she is. I think she's a delta but I'm not totally sure. I dont think the babies will be breeding quality but they sure are adorable


He tore it :-( Got him a nice silk plant today! :-D

Ohhhh I would LOVE a baby ;-) I don't breed, just like them as pets! Are you going to be selling any?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hopefully his fin heals nicely  
I will be selling them all, I'll have to invest in some shipping bags, boxes and heat packs, etc. haha. I have a few people who want me to ship some across canada. If you wanna follow my spawn log, here's the link  
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=89060


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Hopefully his fin heals nicely
> I will be selling them all, I'll have to invest in some shipping bags, boxes and heat packs, etc. haha. I have a few people who want me to ship some across canada. If you wanna follow my spawn log, here's the link
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=89060


YAY! :-D I am so going to get one from you. Specially now that I got a job :-D *Dances* Time for another Betta! Since I have to wait for your Spawn to be older, I'll have lots of time to get the stuff I need.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.crazy4bettas.ca

www.canadabetta.com

www.reptileandfishcanada.com

[email protected] is a breeder in calgary, alberta

all Canadian breeders

hope this helps


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hurray!! <3 I'll post on the thread when they're available so keep an eye out! Although it'll probably be a while haha. The biggest is 3/4" long, and the smallest is still around 1/4"


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG BETTAHEART!! Thanks for the other websites! I soooooo want the purple/white halfmoon from reptile and fish canada. O.O It's kinda killing me actually. lmao


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BettaHeart said:


> http://www.crazy4bettas.ca
> 
> www.canadabetta.com
> 
> ...


Thanks! :-D


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> OMG BETTAHEART!! Thanks for the other websites! I soooooo want the purple/white halfmoon from reptile and fish canada. O.O It's kinda killing me actually. lmao


Haha I already knew about that site. They have some nice ones!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Hurray!! <3 I'll post on the thread when they're available so keep an eye out! Although it'll probably be a while haha. The biggest is 3/4" long, and the smallest is still around 1/4"


Thats fine! Gives me plenty of time to get everything I need


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> OMG BETTAHEART!! Thanks for the other websites! I soooooo want the purple/white halfmoon from reptile and fish canada. O.O It's kinda killing me actually. lmao


:-D no problem 

Im currently saving to get some pks from ann 
if things go right i can go and pick them up during the spring break visit to the relatives.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BettaHeart said:


> :-D no problem
> 
> Im currently saving to get some pks from ann
> if things go right i can go and pick them up during the spring break visit to the relatives.


Sweet! :-D I really want a PK, I used to think they were ugly and now I really want one haha :shock:


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol I'm totally the same!! I was all about the long-finned bettas until I bought a HMPK at my lps..Now I want waaay more!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Lol I'm totally the same!! I was all about the long-finned bettas until I bought a HMPK at my lps..Now I want waaay more!


Breed some for me! Haha :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

HAhaha unfortunately I won't be breeding for quite a while after this spawn grows up! Won't have time with a baby here xD Otherwise I would totally get mine a woman and spawn him. He makes the best bubble nests too..figures.. -_-


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's skyline  I'd love to spawn him to a copper female or a salamander
http://ajkphotography.deviantart.com/art/Plakat-270131211?q=gallery:ajkphotography/14595632&qo=53


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Here's skyline  I'd love to spawn him to a copper female or a salamander
> http://ajkphotography.deviantart.com/art/Plakat-270131211?q=gallery:ajkphotography/14595632&qo=53


He's gorgeous! :shock: Man I want a PK... hmm maybe I'll try and find a PK once I have a set up!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

For sure! You can get some beautiful ones now! My favourites would have to be purple/white salamanders..By far! They stun me everytime!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> HAhaha unfortunately I won't be breeding for quite a while after this spawn grows up! Won't have time with a baby here xD Otherwise I would totally get mine a woman and spawn him. He makes the best bubble nests too..figures.. -_-




awww... when is the baby going to arrive? its funny you say that because i had my Ronin in april and pk spawn in june:shock: it was quite the experience when theres only one parent to care for 5 kids plus 20+bettas and 4 mice. lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW haha, impressive!! I'm due April 16th  It's my first though so I dont have to take care of 5 kids by myself. Still at home luckily so I'll have help.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> WOW haha, impressive!! I'm due April 16th  It's my first though so I dont have to take care of 5 kids by myself. Still at home luckily so I'll have help.


Ronin was born on the 13th dr said the 9th so you will have to wait until baby says he/she wants out :lol:best of luck for a safe quick delivery:-D
it did help somewhat with my 11yr to help with the other 3.

the water quality here isnt really great for fish lately so i am preparing afew jugs of water for when i bring home my pks, its going to be exciting


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Would be funny if Arianna was born on the 13th too!  Although if she's anything like me, she'll be a month early :| I just hope that she doesnt take after her dad who was 10lbs when he was born..I was 5.5lbs


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> For sure! You can get some beautiful ones now! My favourites would have to be purple/white salamanders..By far! They stun me everytime!


I've actually been having a hard time finding PKs :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Not very common in Canada unfortunately, yet. If I do end up spawning Skyline, I'll be sure to let you know. Might be quite a while tho haha


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Not very common in Canada unfortunately, yet. If I do end up spawning Skyline, I'll be sure to let you know. Might be quite a while tho haha


Deal! Haha, it'll be a while before I can have more anyways  Especially if I get a 2nd any time soon


----------



## meve (Feb 4, 2012)

sorry for the stupid question, but how many would you expect to survive from your 216 fries? Because on your videos, you talk only about Bubbles from your past spawn.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Not a stupid question  I have no idea how many will survive, but in the spawn that Bubbles came from, there were only 10-15 of them and only two survived. I think the male made all the difference. He was an older boy so i dont think his fry were as strong as the current spawns dad.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It would be pretty cool if Arianna and Ronin shared a birthdsy. lol We went from talking about baby fish to babied. Sorry for getting offtopic.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Moat Americans hate shipping to Canada because of the customs issues. Its a pain.


----------

